# Where can I BUY a Blue Tongued Skink (In the UK)



## Babybd (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! :welcome:

Was wondering where in the UK, I can buy a Blue Tongued Skink? I know 2 sites do but was wondering if there where more?

888reptiles have one for £300.
BlueLizard has one for £124.

Is £300 abit much? 

Thanks guys x: victory:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

have a look through the classifieds on here they come up fairly often about £80 ish

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Babybd said:


> Hi everyone! :welcome:
> 
> Was wondering where in the UK, I can buy a Blue Tongued Skink? I know 2 sites do but was wondering if there where more?
> 
> ...


where are you from? most specialist rep shops will be able to get one for you if not already in stock


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

I know of a couple of places in the north east that have them, where abouts are you located?


----------



## Babybd (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks u guys.

WesternBlueTongue I'm from:

Hornchurch,Essex

 x


----------



## Babybd (Jul 8, 2012)

bump...........................


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

My local shops tend not to stick them but can always order one in. Just ask at your local shop. And yes, £300 is far too much.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

try coldblooded in rainham or scales & Fangs in Leigh on sea. pricewise look for around £100-£150


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

I would contact Global Geckos

Im not sure if they have any instock at the moment, but they will try to find you one if you ask! : )

Theirs are £149 I believe. £300 is FAR too much!


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Keblin said:


> I would contact Global Geckos
> 
> Im not sure if they have any instock at the moment, but they will try to find you one if you ask! : )
> 
> Theirs are £149 I believe. £300 is FAR too much!


Familiar name from the BTS forum, Keblin 

CPR have them in sometimes, not sure how far that is from essex. Global Geckos as stated above have one left, I enquired about it last week so there should be a good chance its still there.

Tiliqua on here breeds them but hes from the NE and not sure if he has any this year, but he has some great skinks.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Familiar name from the BTS forum, Keblin
> 
> CPR have them in sometimes, not sure how far that is from essex. Global Geckos as stated above have one left, I enquired about it last week so there should be a good chance its still there.
> 
> Tiliqua on here breeds them but hes from the NE and not sure if he has any this year, but he has some great skinks.


We are clearly both attracted to the BTS threads! 

Good news that they have them in stock! It is a little far from Essex, but I dont think it should be too stressful for the animal (or the driver!).

Out of curiosity, did you get a BTS off global geckos in the end or were you just inquiring at the moment?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Keblin said:


> We are clearly both attracted to the BTS threads!
> 
> Good news that they have them in stock! It is a little far from Essex, but I dont think it should be too stressful for the animal (or the driver!).
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you get a BTS off global geckos in the end or were you just inquiring at the moment?


When i was picking up a viv from there i had a nose around and there was one BTS there. He was only a juvinile bless him :flrt:SSSSSSOOOOO Cute.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Keblin said:


> We are clearly both attracted to the BTS threads!
> 
> Good news that they have them in stock! It is a little far from Essex, but I dont think it should be too stressful for the animal (or the driver!).
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you get a BTS off global geckos in the end or were you just inquiring at the moment?


Im the guy you PMd at BTS.net  inquired to find if they were actually CB and if they had any left, which was the last one. I know of a few places in the NE so I wouldnt be interested in travelling for one, unless it were a CB tanimbar, a kei island or anything else uncommon.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Tiliqua on here breeds them but hes from the NE and not sure if he has any this year, but he has some great skinks.


Tiliqua is in the East Midlands not North East.

OP, have a look on classifieds, normally one or two about, might be Heinz 57 mind you


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> When i was picking up a viv from there i had a nose around and there was one BTS there. He was only a juvinile bless him :flrt:SSSSSSOOOOO Cute.


Awwwww! If I didn't have to move back to Scotland come September, I would totally of nabbed him up right now!!


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrigglies have some grown on skinks in


----------



## Babybd (Jul 8, 2012)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Familiar name from the BTS forum, Keblin
> 
> CPR have them in sometimes, not sure how far that is from essex. Global Geckos as stated above have one left, I enquired about it last week so there should be a good chance its still there.
> 
> Tiliqua on here breeds them but hes from the NE and not sure if he has any this year, but he has some great skinks.


U wanting to get a Blue Tongued Skink to then? To y u called them? x  : victory:


----------



## Babybd (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone else know any websites for BTS?  thx:2thumb:


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

The new place, King Reptile in Southend has an adult pair (m&f) £125 each. Not sure how old though.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Reptile Kingdom in Surbiton should be able to get you a baby if you ask. Not sure if that is too far away though! Its a bit closer to you than Global Geckos though.


----------



## AmiieeeJayne (Apr 21, 2013)

*bts*

anyone know where to get one from down SW? looked everywhere but ones on the net are £250ish and others are just too far away..?


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

AmiieeeJayne said:


> anyone know where to get one from down SW? looked everywhere but ones on the net are £250ish and others are just too far away..?


If you know any reptile specialist shops around you, I would ask them if they know any breeders or get any in themselves. I'm afraid I don't know any shops in the SW, but if you search the forum/google you might find some near you.


----------



## DKTRandall (Oct 13, 2012)

Babybd said:


> Anyone else know any websites for BTS?  thx:2thumb:


Like someone else has said, Cold Blooded in Rainham might have a few in,and its not far from you. If not, they would be able to get them in for you.  Good luck


----------



## Jackjack88 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure global geckos in windlesham, surrey has one or two


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Babybd said:


> Thanks u guys.
> 
> WesternBlueTongue I'm from:
> 
> ...


won't jungle phase have any or order them?


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I personally wouldn't pay more than £140 for one and even that is a bit steep for a BTS. I got mine from Reptile Crazy in Norwich, Norfolk and they have two there right now for £125 each.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a link for you -

Wild World Reptiles Bournemouth


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

AmiieeeJayne said:


> anyone know where to get one from down SW? looked everywhere but ones on the net are £250ish and others are just too far away..?


Looked everywhere??? Tiny Boas has one in £120 ish


----------

